
Show HN: P2PSC, a fairly secure P2P chat service - archmaster
https://p2psc.js.org/
======
archmaster
So, I made a point to point chat program as a side project... it's fairly
secure and is super minimalistic and easy to use. I'd appreciate any comments.

